# Black Bird Problem



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Hey fellow bird watchers, maybe you could help me out with this problem. We have about 15 feeders around our yard and the birds are used to us so they will come in and feed with us only a few feet away. Problem is, there are these big gawky black birds that try to run off all the other birds and harass the morning doves every chance they get. Any way to get rid of them shy of poppin'em with a pellet gun? I hate to shoot anything I don't intend to utilize, but the things are really causing a problem with the other birds. I even seen'em try to drive the other birds out the their nests as well as fighting with the squirrels that live here.

Any suggestions?

Thanks ,
Thunderhead


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

This sounds like a Grackle problem. My mother has me come over once a year and clean house. I then leave one pair alone for repopulation. They usually get the point and stay away from the feeders. I try to to take pairs out. You can do this by shooting one and watching the reaction of the others. They are a nasty bird that will steal other's nests. One thing that worked for a while for her was a ear of corn. They will eat the corn over the seed until you forget to replace the ear. I hope someone out there has a better suggestion than popping them.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Try using just your feeders that won't allow the nuisance birds to feed. Keep every thing off the ground. The birds will move off to feed elsewhere.


----------

